

Twin Peaks is coming back in 2016 - wildpeaks
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/6/6919003/twin-peaks-is-coming-back-in-2016-on-showtiame

======
wildpeaks
And David Lynch will direct all episodes :)

Looks like Laura Palmer was right when she said she'd be back in 25 years:
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/6/6919641/twin-peaks-
prophec...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/6/6919641/twin-peaks-prophecy-
foretold-2016-return)

